# Cherry-Head Red-Foot Tortoise



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

Here are some pics of my 9 years old pair.
They live in Brazil.


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 26, 2007)

im sorry but they are hideous!, absolutely hideous :shock:


----------



## hornet (Jul 26, 2007)

thats awsome, i would love tortose's. Got any other species?


----------



## krusty (Jul 26, 2007)

cool very different some thing you dont see every day.but they do look like they have some thing wrong with there heads.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Their is is like*

Their head is like a babboons ***:lol:


----------



## bylo (Jul 26, 2007)

is that some sort of infection or mould on there heads


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> im sorry but they are hideous!, absolutely hideous :shock:



hehe, no problem!!! 

Everybodys flavour is different and that's good so!!!


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

hornet said:


> thats awsome, i would love tortose's. Got any other species?



Thank you!!! 

I have only turtles: Two Heosemys spinosa and a pair of Apalone ferox.


----------



## krusty (Jul 26, 2007)

as long as you love'em thats all that counts...hey.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

krusty said:


> cool very different some thing you dont see every day.but they do look like they have some thing wrong with there heads.



No, they do have so red heads. Therfore the name "cherry-heads"!


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

bylo said:


> is that some sort of infection or mould on there heads



No, they have these red heads! 
They are healthy and very voracious, hehe.


----------



## bylo (Jul 26, 2007)

maybe they have gout to many tomatoes


----------



## Retic (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent, I love tortoises. Very nice.


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

bylo said:


> maybe they have gout to many tomatoes



hehe, yes, indeed! :lol:


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

boa said:


> Excellent, I love tortoises. Very nice.



Thank you, boa!!!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 26, 2007)

EEEEWWWW they're disgusting!! But OH so cute!!! If that makes sense..


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

PhilK said:


> EEEEWWWW they're disgusting!! But OH so cute!!! If that makes sense..



haha, yes, indeed it does! :lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 26, 2007)

You need to keep them humid right?
I think they would look less disgusting to people if you took some pics with no food..
I reckon they look great but they must be high maintenance yeh? How big do they get?


----------



## Lars K (Jul 26, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> You need to keep them humid right?
> I think they would look less disgusting to people if you took some pics with no food..
> I reckon they look great but they must be high maintenance yeh? How big do they get?





> You need to keep them humid right?



well, you can keep them also dry for some months!
But they love humidity!



> I think they would look less disgusting to people if you took some pics with no food..



Yes, I agree with you! 
But they are very wild and always hungry and you can't take some good shots without food.
Maybe I should take some pics without tomatoes and only with some salad, hehe. 



> but they must be high maintenance yeh?



Yes, indeed, they need a proper care and a lot of food!



> How big do they get?



well they will get about 25 cm.
Their relatives can reach a carapax size from over 50 cm!!!


----------



## cement (Jul 26, 2007)

fascinating, but a head like a dropped pie.


----------



## -Peter (Jul 27, 2007)

absolutely awesome, thanks for showing.


----------



## Whisper2 (Jul 27, 2007)

well i like them 

i feel i can relate to them lol. 
jk jk but stil, they are awsome

bel : )


----------



## expansa1 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice looking Tortoises!
Is the Tomatoes and Lettuce a part of their natural diet that they would find in the wild? Or would someone have to take them shopping to the supermarket for that?


----------



## PhilK (Jul 27, 2007)

Lettuce and tomatoes don't grow naturally in the wild! They're grown specially by humans.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Lettuce and tomatoes don't grow naturally in the wild! They're grown specially by humans.


 

:shock:........ erm.......


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

No comment

Awesome animals btw , someone needs to breed a high red form.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 27, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> :shock:........ erm.......
> 
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> ...


 
Oh no did I just embarrass myself? Please correct me haha


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 27, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Oh no did I just embarrass myself? Please correct me haha


 

ok.

The tomato is native to Central, South, and southern North America from Mexico to Peru. It is a perennial, often grown outdoors in temperate climates as an annual, typically reaching to 1–3 m (3 to 10 feet) in height, with a weak, woody stem that often vines over other plants.


As for lettuce pick a type and google it , not all of them were born in test tubes , LOL .
I think expansa was just saying that tomatos and lettuce arnt the "natural" food for the cute land turtle things with red heads.......Not that tomatos and letuce don't grow in the wild , good lord I am replying about tomatos and lettuce :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jul 27, 2007)

Ahahaha how embarrassing for me. I just assumed that wild tomatoes would be nothing like the ones we buy from Woolies etc. Same as bananas from Woolies are big and have no seeds, unlike wild bananas.. Thanks Trousa!


----------

